#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Μορφές εργασίας για τον μηχανικό

## sundance

Ξέρω τις ακόλουθες:

 Ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας Μισθωτός δημοσίου τομέα Μισθωτός ιδιωτικού τομέα
 Υπάρχουν άλλες?

----------


## Xάρης

Βασικά οι μορφές εργασίας είναι νομίζω δύο:

 Ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας Μισθωτός
Αν είσαι στο (2) τότε έχεις δύο υποκατηγορίες:

 δημόσιος υπάλληλος ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος
Σημείωση: Αυτός που είναι μέτοχος σε μια εταιρεία ΑΕ-ΕΠΕ τον βάζω στους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες.

----------


## sundance

Γίνεται κάποιος να ανήκει *νόμιμα* σε πάνω από μία κατηγορία?

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, μπορείς κάποιος να είναι μισθωτός (ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος) και ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ταυτόχρονα.

Ή μισθωτός με σύμβαση στο δημόσιο και ελεύθερος επαγγελματία.

----------


## sundance

Επίσης επιτρέπεται συνδυασμός του 2. και του 3.

----------


## Κώστας Σ.

Για χαρά σε όλους.

Μια σχετική απορία.

Μπορεί κάποιος μηχανικός να είναι μισθωτός ιδιωτικού δικαίου σε 2 εργοδότες;

Υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός - απαγόρευση; Αν ναι από που απορρέει αυτό;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δεν του το απαγορεύει η σύμβαση που υπογράφει με τους εργοδότες του, γιατί όχι;
Όπως μπορείς να είσαι μισθωτός σε μια εταιρεία και παράλληλα ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας.

----------

Κώστας Σ.

----------


## Κώστας Σ.

...νομίζω ότι ακούγεται λογικό.

...απλά δε ξέρω πως καλύπτεται ο εργοδότης με το θέμα του "νόμιμου" 8ώρου απασχόλησης, όπως αυτό περιγράφεται από το ΙΚΑ.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν έχω υπόψη μου τη σχετική νομοθεσία.
Εφόσον όμως κάθε εταιρία απασχολεί μέχρι 8 ώρες τον εργαζόμενο, τι την ενδιαφέρει τι κάνει τις υπόλοιπες 16 ώρες της ημέρας. Ούτε μια εταιρία μπορεί να ελέγχει αν ο εργαζόμενος κάνει και 2η και 3η δουλειά.

----------

